

Dribbble updates terms to prevent inappropiate content - armandososa
http://www.netmagazine.com/news/dribbble-terms-tackle-inappropriate-content-132526

======
armandososa
What I hate about this type of notes is that they keep referring to a post or
an event which they will not dare to repeat as if we all know what they are
all talking about. It feels too much like being left out of an inner joke.

